# Rancilio V3 UK to Canada



## minimatic (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi All,

First time poster, long time reader.

I'm moving to Canada soon, and have a Rancilio Silvia that it only a couple of years old, and in great shape. It takes a huge amount of watts, and I've looked at the cost of a step down/up converter.

Is it possible to swap the internal parts over to the North American 110v system?

If not...this unit may be up for sale at a very attractive price!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## minimatic (Dec 14, 2012)

Any views from anyone?


----------



## minimatic (Dec 14, 2012)

Now for sale folks!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8067-Rancilio-Silvia-V3-in-London-Perfect-shape


----------

